# USA Carmelo Anthony



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Carmelo Anthony has showed that he is "The Man" on the USA Olympic Team this offseason. * 

Is Carmelo and his USA Teammates doing this "To Slap Larry Brown in his Face" from benching Carmelo throughout the entire USA Tournament two years ago? plus limiting Lebron James to just 4 minutes per game? 

*Is this what Knick Fans expect from the Knicks this 2006-7 season "To also Slap Larry Brown in the Face with 46 WINS"? * :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Exactly Kiya good post, Carmelo is my favorite player and to see him doing great in the tourney is making Larry Brown look real stupid at this point.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I think a lot of it for Melo is since LeBron and Wade are there too.

Those three are always going to be grouped together, and about 99.9% of the time everyone looks at Wade and LeBron being much better. This is his chance to prove that he isn't as far behind/on the level with them.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Marbury is talented enough to smack Brown, it's just a question of whether he can get the team together for that cause. 

Melo's probably my favorite of the 3, I love his game the most. Not saying he's better than either right now.


----------



## rebuiltknicks (May 22, 2006)

are you guys serious??? melo lebron were rookies in a roster full of ball hogs... they had no seniority and no respect yet! 2-3 years makes a difference... players improve alot .. besides now the roster is full of young bucks.. so the best players actually have the chance to step up... you guys make me sick with this larry brown stuff.. by all means im not defending him that he did a good job or anything but now you guys are just trying to find any reason to show him up.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You kind of nullified your arguments in the same phrase. If the roster was playing selfishly, why wouldn't Larry at least give those guys a chance? Everyone conceded them being the future of basketball except for Brown..who stubbornly didn't play the rookies because he "doesn't play rookies." That's junk, he's wasn't dealing with some 6-7 second round PF, he had the arguable co-rookies of the year on his team and he didn't give them a fair shot. 

This is definitely not piling on...in fact this was the event that first started getting Brown all this negative attention the past 2-3 years.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

rebuiltknicks said:


> are you guys serious??? melo lebron were rookies in a roster full of ball hogs... they had no seniority and no respect yet! 2-3 years makes a difference... players improve alot .. besides now the roster is full of young bucks.. so the best players actually have the chance to step up... you guys make me sick with this larry brown stuff.. by all means im not defending him that he did a good job or anything but now you guys are just trying to find any reason to show him up.


If they weren't ready why were they on the roster, to sit down and twindle their thumbs? How are we trying to show him up? It's not like we are telling him this at a news conferance where he is at the podium listening to what we have to say in front of his friends and family. Besides I really doubt Larry Brown cares what we think of him, since he may be walking away with a cool 50 million bucks and has an opportunity to coach again for more money.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

anothony's a scorer....he has always been a scorer......but he still doesnt have the intangibles that seperates himself from bron and wade......lebron and wade just simply bring something else to the table that carmelo lacks...

and im not a carmelo fan...


----------



## mint green (Feb 25, 2006)

i am a carmelo fan now. dude is a baller.

i havent really gotten a chance to see his game much as ive been in taiwan for the past 2 years and they dont play nugets games that much.
but damn, im not saying that he is a total package as lebron and wade, but i could see him bringing that soon. hes still like 22.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Chosen.....*

You don't what you are talking about. I've watched 'Melo since HS and he has EVERYTHING in his game. He carried SU to a title by doing whatever he needed to do whether it was inside, outside passing(just a great passer), getting tough boards, or defending. Those that think he is just a scorer are showing their ignorance of his game. He might not be the PR icon the others are but the guy is a winner. All three guys are diffent in style but I'll take 'Melo. James is the annointed one and gets all the calls right from his first game. In fact, without bad calls, they never beat the Wizards. Wade is another guy that gets more than his share. He throws himself into the defender and goes to the line. Its great acting but it ain't great basketball. I'd take any of them but prefer Anthony.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

rebuiltknicks said:


> are you guys serious??? melo lebron were rookies in a roster full of ball hogs... they had no seniority and no respect yet! 2-3 years makes a difference... players improve alot .. besides now the roster is full of young bucks.. so the best players actually have the chance to step up... you guys make me sick with this larry brown stuff.. by all means im not defending him that he did a good job or anything but now you guys are just trying to find any reason to show him up.


*AND? 
Chris Paul is on this USA Team and .......? * 

Alot of People dont want to admit that Larry Brown had a great influence on Carmelo Anthony. Plus they forgot how Larry Brown's benching Amare Stoudamire made him go on a scoring spree (avg 22 pts that season) when we all thought he was just one of the top rebounders in the league. 

*Maybe they are right, not getting any playingtime at all on the Larry Brown USA Team would not affect a MVP NCAA Championship Ring Player (that had a ROY season in the NBA, and also lead his team to the Postseason games). They must think that Carmelo, Amare, and Lebron came to the USA Team to just be Cheer-Leaders on the bench each game. 

Or they are "Larry Brown FANS"!!!  *


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

you'd take anthony over a NBA finals MVP and Champion.....and over a cavs team that won 50 games with who exactly on their roster?.....i cant name anybody but lebron james......


nuggets have melo, kmart, nene, camby, miller, and have continued to underachieve...while lebron took the pistons to game 7 basically by himself....


yea ok alphadog.......whatever you say
*
lebron james - 31ppg, 7reb, 6.6as

wade - 27ppg, 5.7reb, 6.7as*

melo - 26ppg, 4.9reb, 2.7as

you are officially on melos nuts if you would take him over the other 2.....not only does he not rebound as well for a forward.....he doesnt pass the ball as much either.....like i said....he's a scorer and always was a scorer thats what he's known for


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Athens was about bad coaching and a poorly conceived roster.The main problem was both 3pt offense and 3pt defense....But whenever you assemble an all star team you always end up with guards who are used to dominating the ball.As far as I am concerned it's time to consign Larry Brown to the past he got way too much credit when he was successful and too much blame when he failed.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Chosen.....*

Not a bright boy, are you? Ilgauskas is at least as good as Camby. Gooden is much better than an injured Kmart. Hughes is better than anybody Denver has used at the 2. Snow is a comparable player to the very over-rated Miller. What don't you understand? Melo almost singlehandedly led the Nuggets to the playoffs in year one while LJ's team floundered. Spare me.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Chosen.....*

lol were you even watching the NBA last season....if you did you would realize that the cavs got that record without hughes....i was being somewhat sarcastic when i said lebron is the only one i could name.....he clearly was the leader of the squad....


ps. who are you....there's alphaorange and alphadog.....are you his significant other?..


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*We are one in the same....*

Cavs still have a better roster.


----------

